# Are you sore anywhere?



## dunkoskylift

Hi folks, I work in the ambulance service and I'm looking for some basic questions to ask Polish people who don't speak English. There's not many but I have met a few. Questions like: Are you sore anywhere? What is your date of birth? Where do you live? Is there someone I can phone who speaks English? That's just some ideas, there's hundreds of questions to ask but the basics would be a good place to start!
Thanks for any help you can give me,

dunk


----------



## BezierCurve

Welcome Dunkoskylift!

Here's what you need (*if you also need recording of it - just let me know*):

1. Are you sore anywhere? 
- Czy coś cię boli?
2. Where do you live?
- Gdzie mieszkasz?
3. is there someone i can phone who speaks english? -
Czy znasz kogoś, z kim mogę porozmawiać przez telefon po angielsku?

Not sure what else might be most necessary in your work, but if there's anything more - don't hesitate.

_All the best and thanks for your efforts to help those people._


----------



## jazyk

Since it's somebody the asker doesn't know, don't you think it would be better to use Pan/Pani instead of Ty?


----------



## dunkoskylift

Thank you, Beziercurve. I would also like to here these sentances or even better, have them written phonetically as I would like to make a little card with these phrases on it to put in my pocket so i am always ready. I would also like to know: "Try so slow your breathing down", "do you think you can walk, or would you like me to carry you?" "i am a paramedic and i want to help you"


----------



## mcibor

jazyk said:


> Since it's somebody the asker doesn't know, don't you think it would be better to use Pan/Pani instead of Ty?



Hi Jazyk, yes, that would be more correct, but then the gender comes in play. To keep the sentences as simple as possible you can omit the gender by using you (2nd person singular). That's acceptable in this context.

Dunkoskylift, I'll try my best with Polish - English transcription 

1. Are you sore anywhere? 
- Czy coś cię boli?
*Chi(h) ts'osh ch'ew(n) b'o'lee?*

2. Where do you live?
- Gdzie mieszkasz?
*Gj'e m'ee'eshk'ash?*

3. is there someone i can phone who speaks english? -
- Czy znasz kogoś, z kim mogę porozmawiać przez telefon po angielsku?
*Chi(h) zn'ash k'og'osh, z k'eem m'og'ew(n) p'or'ozm'av'ee'ach psh'ez t'el'ef'on p'o 'ang'ee'elsk'oo?*

4. Try to slow your breathing down (more in Polish Try to calm down)
- Proszę się uspokoić.
*Pr'osh'ew(n) sh'ew(n) 'oosp'ok'o'eech
*
5. Do you think you can walk, or would you like me to carry you?
to female:
- Czy może Pani chodzić, czy mam Panią przenieść?
*Chi(h) m'oj(e)'e p'any'ee h'oj'eech, chi(h) m'am p'anyo(n) psh'eny'eshch*
to male:
- Czy może Pan chodzić, czy mam Pana przenieść?
*Chi(h) m'oj(e)'e p'an h'oj'eech, chi(h) m'am p'an'a psh'eny'eshch*

6. I am a paramedic and I want to help you
- Jestem medykiem i chcę pomóc
*Y'est'em m'edi(h)k'ee'em 'ee hts'ew(n) p'om'oots*


I don't know if it helps, but I took all that transcription from 
http://www.cavinguk.co.uk/holidays/Polish/


----------



## njumi

mcibor said:


> 6. I am a paramedic and I want to help you
> - Jestem medykiem i chcę pomóc
> *Y'est'em m'edi(h)k'ee'em 'ee hts'ew(n) p'om'oots*



IMO _paramedic_ in Polish is _sanitariusz_.


----------



## BezierCurve

> To keep the sentences as simple as possible


 
That was my main concern indeed. There might be not much time for deciding what form to use. Dunkoskylift, would IPA (phonetic symbols) do the trick for you? (I'll send you the recordings soon anyway).


----------



## BezierCurve

OK, I sent the recordings to your Private Message box.


----------

